#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Lead Generation On LinkedIn In Only 30 Minutes.

## Bhavya

Lead generation is obviously a major factor of your business success, that's why you should always make time for it. So, check out the belw video where you'll ]get to know how you can do your LinkedIn lead generation on LinkedIn in under 30 minutes per day.

----------

